

Facebook - Year in Review - dutchbrit
http://www.facebook.com/yearinreview

======
dutchbrit
I sometimes wonder if Facebook actually would offer real, nicely printed
yearbooks, how many people would order it - and how much extra revenue/profit
that'd mean for them.

